# custom house capital



## alphaone (15 Jul 2008)

Hello I was wondering if any members have a self directed policy with Custom House capital and if they do what has their performance been like, I have recieved a valuation on mine today that I purchased with them in 2006 that has a 25% loss in value on the original investment, Im 67 now and was sold this product based upon a receiving a rental income from property etc, now I have been told today that the rental income is less than a quarter of the figure that I was promised and that it is all been used to fund the fees on the administration of the pension, it has taken me 4 months to even get the valuation from them and as it is tied in with Canada Life I have been having great difficulties in receiving any information from them...


----------



## G123 (15 Jul 2008)

Surely if it's a self directed pension you chose the investment yourself?


----------

